# 6 week old puppy not pooping, how do i help her?



## cubanita7272

hi everyone, i just got a 6 week old cheagle today and afterwards found out she cant poop on her own yet. i fed her puppy chow that i moistened and she ate a little bit of it. i read online to warm a washcloth eith water and wipe her genitals but its not working she just climbs on me and wants to curl
up and sleep. i feel bad because she puked her food up and im
thinkin she did so because she cant
poop it out.... can anyone give me
some advice on how to help her poop, she pees fine just no bowel movements.


----------



## Crantastic

A six-week-old puppy should have no trouble pooping (although that's still two weeks too young to leave its mother). Are you sure the pup is actually six weeks? And are you sure she _can't_ poop? Maybe she just hasn't had to yet -- you did just get her today, after all. If she actually can't, you should take her to a vet.


----------



## Hambonez

Where did you get said dog and how do you know it can't poop on its own? One of the first things you should do with a new pup, regardless, is take her to the vet... so if you haven't done so yet, call them up and bring her in. (If she vomited more than the once, I would bring her to the ER tonight, and not wait for an appointment later in the week)


----------



## cubanita7272

im sure she is six weeks because the owner told me the litter was born on may 24th. and im not sure if she has to poop ue since we just got her today, but ive never had a puppy before and arent sure how often and how many times a day a puppy should have a bowel movement. i was wondering if its okay to give her wet packaged puppy food (cesars brand) instead of the dry puppy food i tried giving her earlier..? and she only threw up once about an hour after she ate the dry food that i put water in to moisten a little for her. i was also wondering if i should give her puppy formula as well..?


----------



## Hambonez

Is it possible to take her back to her to the original owner for at least another 2 weeks until she's old enough to be adopted? 6 weeks is super young. I got mine at 8 weeks from a shelter and we had quite an uphill battle with his biting manners. 

Cesars brand is junk food (so is Puppy Chow for that matter). Read the label - by products by products by products. You could go to the pet store and get some high quality wet food; Merrick makes a "puppy plate" that's good stuff that my puppy loves, Blue Buffalo is pretty easy to find and has a puppy formula. What was she eating before she came to you? (My vote is still to take her back for a few weeks until she's old enough to be away from Mom)


----------



## cubanita7272

ive had my minuature pinscher for 8 years and have fed her one pckg of cesars dog food everyday as well as a bowl of dry food for her to eat whenever she pleases and she is at perfect weight and health. i dont read the label of the back of the case but its been fine and keeps my dog healthy so i disagree on your opinion of it. but i do want to do whats best for my new puppy so im willing to go out and buy se formula for the puppy if she needs it. i knoe alot of people who take care of newborn puppies without the mother in the picture so i know its possible, and thats why i posted this thread to get some
answers on what to feed her and how to take care of her bowel movements,not some opinions on whether or not i should give my puppy back. so thank u for the opinion but id still like some advice on how to pursue her bowel movements


----------



## Crantastic

Take her to the vet.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Unless there is something wrong with the puppy there is no reason it should not be able to poop on its own. Usually by the time they are four to five weeks old and eating on their own, they are also pooping on their own. If you have changed the food that the puppy has been on before you got it, that could be causing a problem. It is always a good idea to take a new puppy to the Vet to have it checked out and to set up the appointments for its shots.


----------



## CptJack

My concern here is the puking.

Puppies that young puking screams bad things to me. Get her to the vet. Could be nasty worms, could be parvo, and either one can kill her.


----------



## cubanita7272

yes i deffinitly am going to make a vet appointment tomorrow.... im not sure ig she was weaned off her mothers milk so im gunna buy a puppy formula tomorrow so she doesnt
starve and then put some formula in dry puppy food to wean her off of formula


----------



## cubanita7272

i know, but she only puked once an hour after eating some dry food and after running around playing for awhile so idk if its worms or parvo


----------



## grab

A six week old puppy should already have been weaned for a few weeks. They're also long able to poop on their own by that age. I'd worry about getting a vomiting puppy in to the vet, not buying needless formula. 

Once that's sorted out, I'd research a healthier diet


----------



## Amaryllis

Cesars is crap food. It's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of biology. 

I also would not free feed an adult beagle mix. (puppies should eat what they want.) beagles will eat themselves obese in no time if you don't carefully measure and control their intake. 

It's possible, if you have to, to raise a puppy that young, but it's not a good idea. The owner could have lied to you and this could be a 4 week old puppy. A 6 week old puppy should be weaned. She almost certainly has worms, so take her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## cubanita7272

so what would be a not so expensive wet dog food for small dogs? and i am taking her to the vet on thursday hopefully to check for worms and see about vaccinations and if shes old enough for any, also for a checkup and to ask about feeding her


----------



## cshellenberger

cubanita7272 said:


> yes i deffinitly am going to make a vet appointment tomorrow.... im not sure ig she was weaned off her mothers milk so im gunna buy a puppy formula tomorrow so she doesnt
> starve and then put some formula in dry puppy food to wean her off of formula


Well, first of all she should STILL be with her mother and litter mates, 6-8 weeks is the time puppies learn important lessons from their siblings and mother. She also should not need milk replacement if she's 6 weeks. As far as the vomiting, she needs to be at the vet NOW, not tomorrow, puppies can dehydrate VERY rapidly and that dehydration could kill her.


----------



## Nev Allen

Reading between the lines, the breeder did not give you any of the food she was eating before you took her and did not tell you what she had been on. Right? A change of diet will cause a dog to vomit or cause the squirts.
If you have changed her instantly from a wet puppy food to dry biscuits, and she has taken on insufficient water you may have a compaction problem - so go to the vet now.


----------



## Hambonez

cubanita7272 said:


> ive had my minuature pinscher for 8 years and have fed her one pckg of cesars dog food everyday as well as a bowl of dry food for her to eat whenever she pleases and she is at perfect weight and health. i dont read the label of the back of the case but its been fine and keeps my dog healthy so i disagree on your opinion of it. but i do want to do whats best for my new puppy so im willing to go out and buy se formula for the puppy if she needs it. i knoe alot of people who take care of newborn puppies without the mother in the picture so i know its possible, and thats why i posted this thread to get some
> answers on what to feed her and how to take care of her bowel movements,not some opinions on whether or not i should give my puppy back. so thank u for the opinion but id still like some advice on how to pursue her bowel movements


Not give her back forever -- just until she's old enough to be taken home. Just because something is POSSIBLE doesn't mean it's best. Same as just because a dog has been "fine" eating junk food, doesn't mean that's the best choice either. Personally, I don't want what's POSSIBLE or FINE for my dog, I want what's best for him.


----------



## Tankstar

She is brand new to your home. Most dogs take a few days to warm up. and WTF is a cheagle??? This poor pupy should stil be with its littermates and mother.
Ceasers is junk food, so is puppy chow, and any food you can buy at a local supermarket or walmart. Just because your 8 yea old dog has lived off it doesnt make it healthy. People smoke for 75 years and can still die healthy in their sleep. How is your older dogs teeth? there is a first step to see how crappy the food is. 

Good food costs money. yes it can look expensive. But in reality it isnt much more then the junk they are eating. With a high quality food, a dog eats less, poops less, sheds less, smells less ect


----------



## Gina_1978

Every dog I have ever owned has come home at 6 weeks old (and I´ve had many dogs -rescue,foster and from breeders etc).At 6 weeks old,pups should have been weaned for a couple of weeks and they poop perfectly well on their own by then..she shouldent be needing help unless she´s a few weeks under that age.
Firstly,if she´s vomiting her food,I´d take her to the vet,because at that age,they need regular food intake to prevent hypoglycemia.If she´s not keeping her food down,she´s not getting any nutrition and her blood sugar can plummet.If she´s acting lethargic,give her a smudge of nutrical (or honey) on the roof of her mouth just to keep her levels up and *try to get her to eat.*
At that age,they can deteriorate pretty fast (especially if they´re smaller breeds) so you have to keep your eyes open.I had a puppy die of Corona Virus (symptoms were vomiting) and another die of Parvo (vomiting and diarrea) and both came to me already sick from their previous owners  

Take her to the vet.It could be nothing,but it´s aways best to be safe rather than sorry  Good luck!


----------



## InkedMarie

Contrary to the ^^^ poster, six weeks is too early for dogs to come home. I don't care if she has had no issues, research will tell you it's too early. It's even illegal in my state. I hope you've taken the poor puppy to the vets.


----------



## coreysmom

I agree that 6 weeks is way too early to take a puppy away from its mother. You can raise a puppy from pretty much any age with a decent success rate, but it is much better to have its mom do it. It is also illegal in my state as well. Regardless you should take the baby to see the vet as soon as you can.
As far as the food you are feeding, you should feed the highest quality food you can afford and it should be specifically designed for the age and size of your dog. (small breed puppy in your case)
I would at least call the breeder and find out what she was feeding and ask her if she had any problem with the puppy having a bowel movement.
Good luck


----------



## HollowHeaven

All this talk of puppies being weaned by a couple weeks already at 6 weeks has me a little stumped.
I once had an oops litter and didn't let them go to homes until 12 weeks. They nursed every day up until they were 9 weeks old and their mother allowed it. I started introducing food at 4 weeks but certainly didn't rush them with it. I wasn't aware puppies were weaned at 4 weeks. 


Anyway, your puppy could be sick, like others have said. The vet visit is in order, and again, no matter how you look at it 6 weeks isn't a good age to being a puppy home. Anything less than 8 is pretty much asking for issues.


----------



## cshellenberger

Hollow, weaning is STARTED at 4 weeks, not completed. By 6 weeks the pups should be eating softened kibble and fully weaned around 7 weeks. Still the lessons learned by the pup being with its litter-mates are extremely important.


----------



## Gina_1978

cshellenberger said:


> Hollow, weaning is STARTED at 4 weeks, not completed.


Through experience,this doesnt apply to all pups.I´ve had a couple of female ratters with pups (fosters) and at about 4 weeks old,the mothers started to nip at her pups if they tried to nurse.This is when we start with soft kibble.Infact,by 5 weeks old,the mother wanted nothing to do with the pups,meaning she no longer even slept with them,so if all is well and we get the OK from the vet,the pups are placed at 6 weeks old after their first de-worming and first round of shots.
The same goes for my yorkies.We were able to visit them at the breeders house regularly because she lives close by,and by a little over 4 weeks old,the pups spent the day playing with each other and the mother was no longer a part of their little group.We got the OK to bring them home at 1 day shy of 6 weeks old with one simple rule to follow - No going outside or being around other dogs until all shots are completed at 12 weeks old.*ANYONE* can follow this simple rule.
Also,sometimes puppies have to be raised from birth by humans,I´ve done this myself,and I´ve handed over some very well socialized puppies with no issues what so ever.Are you trying to tell me that the pups who are raised without their mother are going to be awful awful dogs as adults? Being with thier mother and litter mates until 12 weeks old is great,but its not crutial either..if it were so life or death,I´m sure these laws would have been applied world wide by now.It can be done and in many places it is with no problems.

Now,I´m sure everyone could start post after post of how its awful to have a pup that´s 6 weeks old,how its illegal etc etc,but the fact is,not everyone is in the US and it´s not looked down upon everywhere  I live in Spain,where pups are given over to their owners (with the blessing of vets everywhere) at 6 weeks old,so if I were to come in here with a question about a pup that age,what good would it do for you _all_ too tell me (example) that I shouldent have it because it´s too young and because its illegal WHERE YOU ARE? I´m not where you are,_many many people arent_,so it would be soooo much easier to be helpful and respect and understand that 

I´m not meaning to be cocky here,but this is a subject that bothers me because people google forums like this for help because they *do* actually care about their pet,and newbies can pop up from *anywhere*,I myself have been harshly judged in American forums because my dog was tiny (my former yorkie Lady) and that was "a big red flag" or because my "pups were too young" etc.It´s not fair,because in a tight knit group like this,a newbie from outside the US doesnt stand a chance :/ 
I dont know,I just guess that I like to awnser the question the OP is asking and try to help instead of telling her that she shouldent have her pet yet..she has it,where she is it may be fine,so I try to be helpful and move on


----------



## cshellenberger

What you're saying about Spain is a crock. ANY reputable breeder ANYWHERE in the world will refuse to send a pup home before 8 weeks. I have dogs who are imports and I have VERY good friends who live around the world and one in particular who lives in Spain. Her Service dog pup was not sent home by the breeder until it was 10 weeks. My dober a father wasn't sent out of Eastern Europe until he was 12 weeks old. I can name many more people who have gotten dogs from ALL OVER Europe who's reputable, knowledgeable breeders would NEVER think to release a pup to its new home at 6 weeks.


----------



## Gina_1978

cshellenberger said:


> What you're saying about Spain is a crock. ANY reputable breeder ANYWHERE in the world will refuse to send a pup home before 8 weeks. I have dogs who are imports and I have VERY good friends who live around the world and one in particular who lives in Spain. Her Service dog pup was not sent home by the breeder until it was 10 weeks. My dober a father wasn't sent out of Eastern Europe until he was 12 weeks old. I can name many more people who have gotten dogs from ALL OVER Europe who's reputable, knowledgeable breeders would NEVER think to release a pup to its new home at 6 weeks.


Ah but see,you cannot _SEND_ a dog out of the country until its 10 weeks old..THAT is by law  I know this because I´ve actually sent a pup to the mainland,and the first 3 rounds (out of 4) of shots are obligatory if the dog is to be *shipped*.These are completed at 10 weeks old and the last round at 12.This has nothing to do with the breeders choice,but the law that prevents it.Why? Because a 6 week old pup may not survive a certain amount of hours without food or water and it MUST have a passport (which is given with the dogs shots)..it´s that simple.
PLENTY of very reputable breeders will sell you a puppy at 6 weeks old,yet they will NOT ship it to you at that age because its not allowed by law  What they often do is hold on to the puppy until its 10-12 weeks old or simply refuse to ship it and sell it to someone else at the regular age of 6 to 8 weeks old.

This is just how it is here...I´m not making this up because it´s fun for me


----------



## Crantastic

You know what, you also have to consider the OP when responding to a thread like this. I disagree with any puppy being sold at six weeks, but I do think that an experienced owner would probably do all right with a pup that young, as long as they knew the risks and were willing to put in the extra work on teaching bite inhibition and other skills the pup should have learned from parents and siblings during that time (it is _not_ simply about whether or not a pup is weaned). 

However, in this case, we are talking to a first-time puppy owner who is worried about a puppy that can't defecate, and who has no idea how to handle it. I do not think that such a young puppy should be in the hands of someone inexperienced, at least not without a vet visit immediately so that the OP knows exactly what he or she is dealing with and which questions to ask. That is why we've urged the OP to return the pup just for a couple of weeks. You could be endangering this puppy's life by assuring the OP that this puppy was old enough to leave its mother.


----------



## Gina_1978

Crantastic said:


> I do not think that such a young puppy should be in the hands of someone inexperienced, at least not without a vet visit immediately so that the OP knows exactly what he or she is dealing with and which questions to ask. *That is why we've urged the OP to return the pup just for a couple of weeks.*


I can and do agree with all of this if she (as a first time dog owner) would feel more comfortable 

To the bolded,if the previous owner/breeder agrees to take the puppy back and she wants to keep her eye on him fo a while just to make sure everthing is ok,then it may be a good idea.She will know what the normal behaviour for the pup is and she can help with your concerns.
If she wont take him back,then as I said before,get him to the vet ASAP.He needs food REGULARLY at 6 weeks old,and if he´s not keeping it down,his blood sugar could drop.Give him some honey on the roof of his mouth and keep him hydrated (give him water with a suringe if needed).Keep us posted what ever happens 



Crantastic said:


> You could be endangering this puppy's life by assuring the OP that this puppy was old enough to leave its mother.



I urged her to take the pup to the vet in my VERY FIRST POST.No where have I said that she doesnt have to worry,and if you go to my first post on the subject on the first page of the thread,you´ll see that  I have also never said that* this* puppy in particular is old enough to leave its mother.In my first post I even said that a puppy who needs help pooping (with a damp washcloth to stimulate it) is alot younger than 6 weeks old.I suspected this could be the case.

I *am* saying that taking a puppy home at 6 weeks old doesnt mean the puppy will die or have issues,because it is done in many countries with no problems.THAT is what I´m saying


----------



## cshellenberger

Gina_1978 said:


> Ah but see,you cannot _SEND_ a dog out of the country until its 10 weeks old..THAT is by law  I know this because I´ve actually sent a pup to the mainland,and the first 3 rounds (out of 4) of shots are obligatory if the dog is to be *shipped*.These are completed at 10 weeks old and the last round at 12.This has nothing to do with the breeders choice,but the law that prevents it.Why? Because a 6 week old pup may not survive a certain amount of hours without food or water and it MUST have a passport (which is given with the dogs shots)..it´s that simple.
> PLENTY of very reputable breeders will sell you a puppy at 6 weeks old,yet they will NOT ship it to you at that age because its not allowed by law  What they often do is hold on to the puppy until its 10-12 weeks old or simply refuse to ship it and sell it to someone else at the regular age of 6 to 8 weeks old.
> 
> This is just how it is here...I´m not making this up because it´s fun for me


The woman with the SD is IN SPAIN and so is her breeder. I'm aware that BYB and mills in Spain allow pups to go home too early, just as happens here (even in places where it's illegal). However GOOD breeders don't allow it in ANY country.


----------



## Pawzk9

cubanita7272 said:


> . i knoe alot of people who take care of newborn puppies without the mother in the picture so i know its possible, and thats why i posted this thread to get some
> answers on what to feed her and how to take care of her bowel movements,not some opinions on whether or not i should give my puppy back. so thank u for the opinion but id still like some advice on how to pursue her bowel movements


Six weeks is a way from newborn and if she is unable to defecate without assistance, there's a serious problem and you need to see the vet. Yes, it's possible to raise a newborn puppy, or a puppy who is technically too young to leave littermates and mom. The problem is they miss out on a lot of social skills and end up pretty clueless about dog to dog behavior (I've raised two singletons, and they were both "different" and not in a great way.) I'm guessing that Cheagle is shorthand for a ChihuahuaxBeagle mix? If she's very small, it's essential that she eat something.Tiny pups are prone to hypoglycemia, which can be deadly. It may be that she hasn't pooped because she hasn't eaten enough to need to get rid of it. The vomiting is also concerning. I would see a vet for a number of reasons. I don't think Hambonez was suggesting that you give the puppy back to the breeder permanently - just that she could use more time with littermates and mom to be more well-rounded. But I don't know . . . anyone who is crossing Beagles and Chis and letting them go at 6 weeks is probably not responsible enough that I'd want them looking after my pup.


----------



## georgiapeach

To get back on track, OP, how is your pup? I hope things have settled down a bit. I'm anxious to hear about your vet visit, once you've gone.


----------



## Madakira

Take her to Olive Garden. Fake Italian food always makes me poop.


----------

